# Speaker volume very low and poor



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all. Not sure if anyone has some suggestions, but all of a sudden my speaker for phone calls is extremely low and distorted (worked fine yesterday). All volumes are up and doesn't seem to make a difference as to where they are set.

Its only on phone calls. Audio plays fine on speaker phone and with music (I think that's a different speaker anyway).

Does anyone have an suggestions. I'm running slimbean with the included kernel, which I've been running for over a week now. I've restarted many times and pulled battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Hi all. Not sure if anyone has some suggestions, but all of a sudden my speaker for phone calls is extremely low and distorted (worked fine yesterday). All volumes are up and doesn't seem to make a difference as to where they are set.
> 
> Its only on phone calls. Audio plays fine on speaker phone and with music (I think that's a different speaker anyway).
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me yesterday. I actually completely forgot about that until I read this. Just tried it out with vm and it's working again.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

That's odd. Did you do anything different? Install new kernel?

My battery was less than 10%, so I'm charging it now and see if that has something to do with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone have experience with this? I'm thinking my speaker is busted.

If so what are my option for getting a replacement phone without insurance and outside the 1 year of purchase.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone have experience with this? I'm thinking my speaker is busted.
> 
> If so what are my option for getting a replacement phone without insurance and outside the 1 year of purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can either pay Samsung to fix your phone & wait a week or two. Or, fix it yourself. I'm sure there is a write-up/video somewhere. I don't think a replacement is in your future.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm sounds like that may be an option. A quick search and I found ifixit's teardown of the nexus.

Just one question before I order. The top speaker that you put against your ear, I'm assuming that is called the earpiece speaker? Its only a $5 part, but just want to make sure before I go and order it.

Logic would tell me that that is the correct part.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Hmm sounds like that may be an option. A quick search and I found ifixit's teardown of the nexus.
> 
> Just one question before I order. The top speaker that you put against your ear, I'm assuming that is called the earpiece speaker? Its only a $5 part, but just want to make sure before I go and order it.
> 
> ...


Yep

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Wrong part, derp.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Wrong part, derp.


Huh? I can't tell if you are trying to help or just be a douche?

If its the wrong part than what is the correct part?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Huh? I can't tell if you are trying to help or just be a douche?
> 
> If its the wrong part than what is the correct part?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, sincerely...I wasn't trying to be.
I kept reading "speaker" and "phone" in my head together for some reason as I skimmed this.
If it's not ON SPEAKER then you have the right part, my bad.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

OK thanks.

I ordered the part, so maybe if everything goes well, I'll do some kind of write up for how to change it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Not that I know of, I think if I did anything it was change from tinykernel to leankernel, but I doubt that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

OK guys need your help.

I bought a new speaker and took my phone apart and installed the new speaker (it was a pain in the ass, but no real problems with the disassemble and reassemble).

So I go to make a phone call, and it is still exactly the same. The sound coming from the ear piece speaker is extremely low and muffled.

I'm thinking its software related as the speaker is not damaged. I'm going to try and flash a new ROM and see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just flashed a new rom with a full wipe and nothings changed. Anyone have any suggestions, or is my phone just f'ed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just flashed a new rom with a full wipe and nothings changed. Anyone have any suggestions, or is my phone just f'ed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You changed the kernel as well? I can't think of anything but going back to stock completely, but I don't think that will help either.

Edit: Lint or anything in the earpiece cutout? That happened to me once on another phone.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll check the kernel. I switched from slimbean to sorcery. Thought they use different kernels, but maybe not.

As far as the lint goes. None that I can see.

Its odd also if I adjust the speaker volume, it does nothing to the ear piece speaker, it remains the same audio volume even though the bar moves. Its low and muffled if the speaker volume is up all the way or on the lowest setting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just flashed a new kernel and no luck. Seems like there is a problem with whatever sends the signal/power to the speaker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

So I called Verizon and the guy was able to add the extended warranty to my plan and than put in a claim to get me a new phone.

So I know I need to reset the phone to stock, but do you guys think I will need to install the stock speaker? I bought an "OEM replacement" from eBay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> So I called Verizon and the guy was able to add the extended warranty to my plan and than put in a claim to get me a new phone.
> 
> So I know I need to reset the phone to stock, but do you guys think I will need to install the stock speaker? I bought an "OEM replacement" from eBay.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was about to say "i don't think so" buuut I really dont know. I've never made an insurance or warranty claim. did the speakers look similar? cuz....well if they looked the same, I'd leave the new one in.

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> So I called Verizon and the guy was able to add the extended warranty to my plan and than put in a claim to get me a new phone.
> 
> So I know I need to reset the phone to stock, but do you guys think I will need to install the stock speaker? I bought an "OEM replacement" from eBay.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you all have the same issue with the replacement try audio acid mod or volume+ app the help increase the volume pretty well too. At least they do for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

